# Ballpoint vs. Rollerball?



## HoratioHornblower (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello all, I need the expert advice of any and all forum members! I have made both rollerball and ballpoint pens with various kits, but I had not made a pen that would use the Parker refill until recently. I got the Easy Flow from Exotics and after writing with it I was blown away! It was similar to the RB in smoothness, but it is supposed to write MUCH longer than the RB, and as far as I know the ink is more durable. So, my question is this. Why even use a RB? Is it a status thing? Please enlighten me as I don't want to feel like I am making a pen that is of a lower quality than the rest. In my opinion I think we should throw out RB pens and just make fountain and BP pens! It should be noted that I have also made a few fountain pens, and though the ink is not as durable in these pens as well, there is no way to replicate the writing experience so I don't worry as much about the differences. Also, people seem to expect and be more accepting of any differences that might come along with a fountain pen. Thanks for the insight!
 
David


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Mar 14, 2012)

I still like a good rollerball much better than a Easy Flow myself.  I like the ink flow of a rollerball a lot more than a ballpoint, I like the fine point Schmidt 888 better than the Easy Flow and the medium point 888 is even nicer still! I like that I writes darker too, I even prefer the P900 Gel over the easy flow myself.

I also like the look and style of the rollerballs more.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Mar 15, 2012)

I prefer the RB myself, the ink flow seams smoother.  I made BP pens for quite some time before going to RB.  Now I hardly ever make BP except by request and when I do I try to use kits with PARKER Gel refills.  Your are right FP are even better but not everyone appreciates the FP.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 15, 2012)

what do you mean about the ink being more durable?


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 15, 2012)

It depends..... On an "every day, normal use for many things that come across the desk stuff" a roller ball sure is nice.

At a busy show, where everything gets recorded on a 3 part carbon less NCR form, nothing compares to a good quality ball point. With a roller ball it is difficult to read "part 3". Just about EVERY ticket writing cop here wants a click ball point.


----------



## LeeR (Mar 15, 2012)

I like the writing feel of almost all rollerball refills compared to a ballpoint, but for a daily carry pen, I prefer a ballpoint.  Easy to twist or click, and no fumbling with the cap. I typically use a gel Parker-style refill to get that rollerball feeling.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Mar 15, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> what do you mean about the ink being more durable?


 
The rollerball washes, and to my knowledge the gel doesn't.

Thanks for the thoughts everyone! This all really helps me and has given me a much better perspective! :biggrin:

David


----------



## watch_art (Mar 15, 2012)

I sorta like roller balls - but prefer a high quality BP.  My favorite BP of all time is the Lamy Scribble.  THe absolute smoothest nicest writing bp I've ever had.  I use mine at school for some notes and discipline slips.  
It would be easy to make a kitless to take that refill, too.  Hmmm...:biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Mar 15, 2012)

I prefer RBs personally but similar as Andy wrote, I often have to write hard enough for two copies to be made, and a few writing elements - plasticized type of paper just do not accept the RB well. This has been enough of a problem that I just stay with a BP most of the time, and take a RB with me only on special occasions.


----------



## ghostrider (Mar 16, 2012)

HoratioHornblower said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean about the ink being more durable?
> ...


Use the refill from a Uni-ball Jetstream, or the 207. Both will work in the rollerballs we make, and they won't wash. Make the tubes long enough, and you can use them in ball points also.


----------



## JRay8 (Mar 16, 2012)

for me i dont care for a roller ball. i need to write on a plastic bank deposit bag that roller ball ink does not dry on. also, i deal with many cases where i need my ink to be dry immediatly. i dont want smeared notes and ruined clothes. ball point all the way for me. however i do know alot of people that prefer roller ball/gel. i guess it depends on what your writing on and how quickly you need it to dry.


----------



## ghostrider (Mar 16, 2012)

JRay8 said:


> for me i dont care for a roller ball. i need to write on a plastic bank deposit bag that roller ball ink does not dry on. also, i deal with many cases where i need my ink to be dry immediatly. i dont want smeared notes and ruined clothes. ball point all the way for me. however i do know alot of people that prefer roller ball/gel. i guess it depends on what your writing on and how quickly you need it to dry.


Have you ever tried a Jetstream?

Since the bag is plastic, it would be interesting to know how the Jetstream's ink performs on that medium. Fast drying is one of the things I like about that ink.


----------



## azamiryou (Mar 16, 2012)

Me, I can't stand rollerballs.

But virtually everyone I know prefers rollerballs over ballpoints. I guess they like the smooth feel, and don't want to hassle with a fountain pen. For selling high-end pens, I think there's also a perception that rollerballs are more "luxurious" than ballpoints.


----------



## avbill (Mar 16, 2012)

My choice of pen  Fountain  pen. The fun of a fountain pen is the ability to change inks.  I have a fountain pen for ever day of the week.  and there is a different colored ink for each one.   It matches what the pen color is!!  FUN :biggrin::biggrin:People STOP and look  because its not a everyday item people see.   I also change my pen every day so if the same person sees me  its a new pen.   When people ask about it.  I have the opportunity to show them several others pens.  Jon Piper in one of his recent writing on this site  had a link to a company that made a beautiful carrier for pens {6}  it was a leather high end   With that I'm able to show 6 high end pens  3 rollerball & 3 fountain.

At art shows where I'm displaying my work  I use a BP  b/c of the 3 part forms.


----------



## LeeR (Mar 16, 2012)

OK, you gotta post pictures, so we can see what ink colors you use.  

I remember when I was in 5th grade, and the Shaeffer fountain pens were all the rage.  As you may remember (those of you old enough), they typically told you to bring a BIC pen in black or blue.  When we started playing with the refills in class, and either getting ink on our hands, or a pocket with a big old ink stain, we were informed that we could no longer bring them to class. I still used one at home for years.

I've not done any FPs yet, but will get around to them before too long.


----------



## dtswebb (Mar 17, 2012)

I prefer the pens using the Parker style pen refills.  That gives me the ability to use Monteverde ceraminc ball gel refills.  I prefer the black ink with the broad ball, which lays down a smooth thick line.  And the writing is clear and legible on multi-part forms.

Some of the folks that posted here will probably not like the refills as they do lay down wet and take a little time to dry.  And if your writing is small and/or tight, the medium ball refills are a better choice.

Monteverde makes some great refills for a wide variety of the pens we typically turn, from the mini-refills, to the Cross-styles to bottled ink and cartridge refills.  I don't see a lot of people here mentioning them and I'm not sure why as they are readily available.


Matthew


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Mar 17, 2012)

ghostrider said:


> HoratioHornblower said:
> 
> 
> > Russianwolf said:
> ...


 
Ok, thanks! I will have to look into these as an option.

David


----------



## ghostrider (Mar 17, 2012)

dtswebb said:


> I prefer the pens using the Parker style pen refills.  That gives me the ability to use Monteverde ceraminc ball gel refills.  I prefer the black ink with the broad ball, which lays down a smooth thick line.  And the writing is clear and legible on multi-part forms.
> 
> Some of the folks that posted here will probably not like the refills as they do lay down wet and take a little time to dry.  And if your writing is small and/or tight, the medium ball refills are a better choice.
> 
> ...


I just tried my first Monteverde in a Slimline a couple days ago. It is nice, and I may end up getting more.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Hmmmmm*

Folks it all depends - when I was working for a major real estate company my choice was Bic fine point because I often had as many as 6 part forms to get through....and even with carbons the bottom copy would be blank with a rollerball...we pressed hard.

Fountain pens are great for writing on a single sheet of paper and almost useless if there is a carbon copy even todays 3 part forms can need more pressure than you want to put on a fountain pen.

I like smooth writing rollerballs and smooth ballpoints....prefer an ballpoint if writing small.  btw not all rollerballs write that smoothly.

I like the Schmidt Easyflow refills in pens that use Parker style refills.  I also like the gel refills...

Like about everything else in life, choice of writing insturment is a personal choice...heck some folks prefer pencils - I do myself when working sudoku puzzles. If we all liked the same thing selling would be easy.


----------



## jzerger (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't mean to change the subject...but when I use a pencil it's usually a 0.5 mm.  I have yet to see any kits with lead smaller than 0.7mm (and most of those mechanisms aren't dependable).  Does such a kit exist?


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 18, 2012)

*yes*



jzerger said:


> I don't mean to change the subject...but when I use a pencil it's usually a 0.5 mm. I have yet to see any kits with lead smaller than 0.7mm (and most of those mechanisms aren't dependable). Does such a kit exist?


 I have seen .5mm pencil kits somewhere but don't recall where


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 18, 2012)

dtswebb said:


> I prefer the pens using the Parker style pen refills.  That gives me the ability to use Monteverde ceraminc ball gel refills.  I prefer the black ink with the broad ball, which lays down a smooth thick line.  And the writing is clear and legible on multi-part forms.
> 
> Some of the folks that posted here will probably not like the refills as they do lay down wet and take a little time to dry.  And if your writing is small and/or tight, the medium ball refills are a better choice.
> 
> ...



I also like the Monteverdi refills and try to keep a few on hand for customers that like to lay down a river of ink.

I don't sell too many of those exactly for the reason you mentioned.... The ink dries REALLY slowly. In fact, if you are signing something like many paychecks and stacking them on top of each other, many times the ink will smear and blot on the back of the checks in the stack.

FWIW: The Monteverdi refill is NOT a great refill for left handed writers. They end up with dreaded "black palm" disease.


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 18, 2012)

jzerger said:


> I don't mean to change the subject...but when I use a pencil it's usually a 0.5 mm.  I have yet to see any kits with lead smaller than 0.7mm (and most of those mechanisms aren't dependable).  Does such a kit exist?



Berea has .5mm mechanisms  for the perfect fit Perfect Fit Convertible™ Ball Point Pen/Pencil - Series 2000 Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods
A little more expensive but I do like it better than the slim.

to stay on topic I do prefer the rollerball to write with but dealing with the cap is a pain.  (If you have seen my desk you would understand why.)  I know I could post it in some cases but any I have tried that with threw the balance off enough I didn't enjoy using it.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 18, 2012)

The words "Ceramic Rollerball" sounds a little more professional during a 'sales pitch'....  But to tell ya the truth, I like both ink sticks!




Scott (YMMV) B


----------

